# kidding pens are ALMOST finished!!! (PICS added)



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Well, my hubby has almost finished my new kidding pens! I'm so excited! 

We have (2) 8X6 stalls inside the shed that we will be attaching outdoor runs to soon. (I think I'm going to use doggy doors to the outside run to cut down on drafts?) :shrug: 

We have (2) new 10X10 mini barns that just need paint and the 10X10 outside run attached to them! :leap: 

and the main kidding pen with an 8X6 barn and a 4X8 porch in a 40' X 20' pen. We tractored out the pen and now have a pool sized hole I have to fill in!!!! EEEKKKK NO BABIES yet girls!!! I still have some work to do !!! :GAAH: 

We are also working on some new ramps for the babies to play on....will post pics as I remember to take them! :doh: 

Hopefully we will have enough pens for all these girls we are expecting babies from!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :laugh: 

I LOVE kidding season!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :clap: :wahoo: :stars:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Ok so the painted one is our main kidding stall in the big pen
The other is the new one that is not yet painted.  We still have to attach the pen to it but it is almost done!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks great Jess! I seriously never would have thot of having separate sheds as kidding stalls, I'm sure your very preggy girls will enjoy the peace and quiet away from the herd when their time comes.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They look great! I never thought of this either, and we could really REALLY use something like this too!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh they look really nice :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice indeed.......... :greengrin:


----------

